# billing a 93000 with External ECG Rhythm Derived Event Recording (93268-93272)



## smerriweather1 (Mar 28, 2016)

Question,
In your opinion should the following be billed on the same day:

99204-25
93270
93272
93000-59

When I called the office I was advised that the the 93000 was th first procedure being done and then depending on the patient's symptoms and the EKG results if an E-Cardio Montoir is required then it is placed on the patient that same day and the provider then indicates the 93270 for the recording (includes connection, recording, and disconnection) plus the 93272 ( review and interpretation by a physician or other qualified health care professional) because if there is a cardiac event, a tracing reprot is sent electronically to the doctor and he/she contacts the patient to treat the problem throughout the 30 day period in which it is worn.  Now at the disconnect the doctor provides a complete interepretation as well.   

I'm questioning this because I'm used to just billing the 24 Holters at disconnect only and this service is a bit more detailed.  Plus, if there is a third party that is involved in the 24 hour attended monitoring componet would that explain why we aren't billing the 93268 code instead?

Thanks


----------

